# Pneumatic Zombie Grave Breaker



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Ever since I saw Casa Fear's grave breaker, I knew I had to have one for my graveyard. Well I finally finished him and can't wait to see him on Halloween. My wife even felt bad after seeing my witch get posted without the costume she still needs to make and finished the shirt. I think I'll keep her!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, nowTHAT would make an unsuspecting ToT jump!

I predict you'll have plenty of candy on Halloween this year because your visitors are going to be dropping their treat bags as they run screaming down the street


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! Looks great! I would love to attempt this when I eventually get my compressor.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, I just unveiled mine last year and it scared the poop out of many people. I got a tremendous amount of compliments on him and alot of people asking how I built him. This was an instant classic prop that casafear designed and it will be copied for many years to come.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This guy will be a great addition to your yard and should get make quite a few TOT's jump and scream!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I'm looking for a few more zombie audio clips and will have it rotate through them so that it's not the same every time.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap Halstaff! That is some freaky prop action going on there. Really nice job. I love it!


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice movement, good soundtrack as well.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey great job! it is just like the original maybe better


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

HAUNT ON!!
That's a zombie ground breaker prop that will cause a few wet pants on Halloween!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you should hand out depends and wipies instead of candy.. Better yet free candy and charge for the rest!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to thank Jon and everyone else on EFX-TEK forum who helped me with the new electronics for my grave grabber. The video was filmed with him running off an EZ-8, button banger from EFX. I really wanted to seperate this prop from that and use a Prop1 which required programming which I know very little about. After reading that forum, I finally decided to make the jump and am very happy with the results. He runs even better now with the program Jon wrote and I'm starting to understand what's going on with the programming.
If your hesitant to try a programmable micro-controller, you can feel confident that they can get you up and running. If you do decide to post over there, make sure to read their forum rules. Easy to follow but they have a definite procedure to get help.
I'll have a new video up soon showing him with all his new electronics.


----------

